# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  CIVIS e conferma maggior credito

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Vi è mai capitato di usare il servizio CIVIS per confermare un maggior credito risultante all'Amministrazione Finanziaria?

----------


## fabrizio

Si, il buon esito della pratica dipende dal funzionario che lavora la pratica, a volte mi è capitato di essere reindirizzato all'ufficio, altre mi è stato riconosciuto immediatamente tramite Civis...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si, il buon esito della pratica dipende dal funzionario che lavora la pratica, a volte mi è capitato di essere reindirizzato all'ufficio, altre mi è stato riconosciuto immediatamente tramite Civis...

  Ah, buone notizie, allora.
Quindi, basterebbe scrivere "si conferma la correttezza del credito" e sperare di essere fortunati, giusto?

----------


## fabrizio

Esatto, se sei fortunato vinci, altrimenti occorre perdere tempo in Ufficio...
Il mio caso era stato semplice, era stata indicata una compensazione più alta di quella effettiva e me l'hanno riconosciuto subito... (unico caso però)
In bocca al lupo...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Esatto, se sei fortunato vinci, altrimenti occorre perdere tempo in Ufficio...
> Il mio caso era stato semplice, era stata indicata una compensazione più alta di quella effettiva e me l'hanno riconosciuto subito... (unico caso però)
> In bocca al lupo...

  Grazie; anche il mio non è difficile. Si tratta di un credito che ho indicato come compensato e invece non lo era stato.

----------


## Niccolò

Questo dovrebbero accettarlo senza contestazioni, non fai altro che confermare quanto ha già detto l'Ade. A me è capitato di contestare un maggior credito, con 3 righe di motivazione è andato a buon fine.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questo dovrebbero accettarlo senza contestazioni, non fai altro che confermare quanto ha già detto l'Ade. A me è capitato di contestare un maggior credito, con 3 righe di motivazione è andato a buon fine.

  Invece a me è andata peggio, in passato. Hanno voluto un fax della autocertificazione del cliente, nel quale si chiedeva il riconoscimento di tale credito.
Spero vada meglio, stavolta.

----------


## Niccolò

> Invece a me è andata peggio, in passato. Hanno voluto un fax della autocertificazione del cliente, nel quale si chiedeva il riconoscimento di tale credito.
> Spero vada meglio, stavolta.

  A pensarci bene, non hanno torto. La modifica della dichiarazione richiede una manifestazione di volontà del contribuente, non di un intermediario.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A pensarci bene, non hanno torto. La modifica della dichiarazione richiede una manifestazione di volontà del contribuente, non di un intermediario.

  Per me hanno sempre torto.
Mi chiedi informazioni su una compensazione che non ti risulta ... se non ti risulta, come posso mai dirti che c'è?
Inutilità !

----------

